# Rodeo and his Hairy Self



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha you are not alone XD tease looks like she has mange due to a combination of her not being brushed often before (trying to brush her daily now) and shedding her yak coat XD she's ALWAYS covered in mud, where she finds it I have no idea haha. Can't wait till its done and she's more comfy. She drips sweat when ever we move more then two feet. 

Rodeo looks handsome as always to me  will be nice when there all shiny and shed out and dont feel the need to be caked in mud 24/7 XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

Fuzzy wuzzy wasn't a bear, he was a horse named Rodeo! 
Such a cutie  but don't worry! It'll be summer before you know it and he'll be all slick and shiny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Forgot to add that shedding season is also so enjoyable due to the fact that when you do brush them you also look like a yak after and have hair in your eyes, mouth, nose and bra. Oh summer please come soon!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Logibear24 said:


> Haha you are not alone XD tease looks like she has mange due to a combination of her not being brushed often before (trying to brush her daily now) and shedding her yak coat XD she's ALWAYS covered in mud, where she finds it I have no idea haha. Can't wait till its done and she's more comfy. She drips sweat when ever we move more then two feet.
> 
> Rodeo looks handsome as always to me  will be nice when there all shiny and shed out and dont feel the need to be caked in mud 24/7 XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh gosh! I know.....Rodeo sweats that way too. I was working him the other day and he was just dripping everywhere, the bad thing is I really didnt work him that hard, but with the combo of his winter coat, and it reaching 80*F, Im sweating myself, lol.....but yeah, really cant wait until hes all shed out! Love the shiny coat horses have in the summer 
But thank you! It sure will be nice when their all shed out!



FireFlies said:


> Fuzzy wuzzy wasn't a bear, he was a horse named Rodeo!
> Such a cutie  but don't worry! It'll be summer before you know it and he'll be all slick and shiny
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, tell me about it! He grows a beard, and even feathers ****! Cracks me up! Your right though, summer is right around the corner!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Logibear24 said:


> Forgot to add that shedding season is also so enjoyable due to the fact that when you do brush them you also look like a yak after and have hair in your eyes, mouth, nose and bra. Oh summer please come soon!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahah tell me about it! Bad part about today is that after I brushed him, I had to actually go into a store on my way back!! ****

Its funny though, with all the horses shedding, you see all these different piles of hair, all different colors, but they are all solid, just one color piles. Rodeo's are white and chestnut, ****, its too funny.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy moly what a handsome tall boy you have (the horse of course) I love your boy but i had no clue he'd gotten so tall, wow! Im not even going to go on my rant about shedding, i have hair everywhere! we have to hose out the breezeway after grooming our horses! It looks like little puppies are blowing around!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tbstorm said:


> Holy moly what a handsome tall boy you have (the horse of course) I love your boy but i had no clue he'd gotten so tall, wow! Im not even going to go on my rant about shedding, i have hair everywhere! we have to hose out the breezeway after grooming our horses! It looks like little puppies are blowing around!


He sure is growing! 15hh at the butt and about 14.3ish at the withers....his front end catches up, and then falls behind again, **** its too funny! The way they grow just amazes me! 

Hhaha but yes, we have what looks like little puppies blowing around my barn as well, ****, thats a great way to describe it! hahah


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're braver than I!! Aires is a muddy, hairy mess right now. We had almost two feet of snow this past weekend and now have the mud to prove it (snow doesn't last around here...on Monday, our yard had about 2.5 feet of snow blanketing it...today [Friday] you can't even tell there was snow ever).


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

I totally feel your pain, Cayden is the same way, lol.:lol: But omg he's sooooo cute! I still can't over the fact that he looks like Maggie! (a school horse at my lesson barn)


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I was so tempted to turn Gus's fur into bedding.
Looking at him the other day I thought how did you get metimucil all(theorange type) over you? Then it's like Gus you really are a Palomino. He was so white and as he sheds it looks very orange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Rodeo is very handsome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You're braver than I!! Aires is a muddy, hairy mess right now. We had almost two feet of snow this past weekend and now have the mud to prove it (snow doesn't last around here...on Monday, our yard had about 2.5 feet of snow blanketing it...today [Friday] you can't even tell there was snow ever).


Haha, these are from a week or so ago, Ive been debating if I should post them or not due to how bad he is looking, but figured why not, he doesnt look great all the time! lol......it snowed where your at?! Wow! It hasnt snowed here once.....was 80*F here!!



Dark Intentions said:


> I totally feel your pain, Cayden is the same way, lol.:lol: But omg he's sooooo cute! I still can't over the fact that he looks like Maggie! (a school horse at my lesson barn)


Haha I hate it! I really do, gets all in my mouth, and then I start breathing it, just not my idea of fun! lol.....thats so crazy though! A few people have told me he looks like horses they know, or have seen....



dirtroadangel said:


> I was so tempted to turn Gus's fur into bedding.
> Looking at him the other day I thought how did you get metimucil all(theorange type) over you? Then it's like Gus you really are a Palomino. He was so white and as he sheds it looks very orange.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





dirtroadangel said:


> Rodeo is very handsome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha what a great idea! ****....thank you though! Hes growing up for sure! He finally be two beginning of next month! Cant believe it!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Rodeo is going to be handsome when he sheds
he is handsome now too


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairy or not he's still a handsome boy!!  Tequila looks like a wooly mamoth right now lol. :lol:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Rodeo looks good. He's going to be a big boy! I bet he was happy to have his teeth done. I remember when Sage was done, she had a wolf tooth removed as well.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Playing with the broom

Love the pick of him try to sweep the floor. He's cute in all his fuzzy glory! Just curious, how old is he? I just had a wolf tooth extracted from my mare last spring and she was 6 at the time. Her dentist was also shocked


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

With the kind of spring we're having that winter coat won't last much longer, mine are loosing it by the bucket loads. :shock:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Everytime I go out to the barn, he is covered with dry caked on mud. None of it wants to come off, and his hair gets covered in sweat in no time.


Our Cinnamon (that looks a lot like your Rodeo) who has the longest, shaggy winter coat of our mares, is always the last to shed. As of this morning, she is still hanging dearly on to that coat, hardly shedding at all yet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With our unseasonably warm temps both my horses are um...grey. They are laying down a lot in the mud to cool off. One is supposed to be a black and the other a bay. If someone would explain how to post a pic I have a hilarious one of the bay.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Haha I hate it! I really do, gets all in my mouth, and then I start breathing it, just not my idea of fun! lol.....thats so crazy though! A few people have told me he looks like horses they know, or have seen....


Ikr? Plus I have allergies, so it's like two times worse.:/ Sometimes I'm like, should I just give you a whole body clip so I don't have to go through this, lol, but I'm like nahhh, I'll just live with it, lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Rodeo is going to be handsome when he sheds
> he is handsome now too


I love when he is all shed out, his coat looks great! IMO anyways.....thanks CW!



HorseLovinLady said:


> Hairy or not he's still a handsome boy!!  Tequila looks like a wooly mamoth right now lol. :lol:


Haha thanks...Rodeo's not far behind looking like a woolly mammoth! lol



HorsePoornBigSky said:


> Rodeo looks good. He's going to be a big boy! I bet he was happy to have his teeth done. I remember when Sage was done, she had a wolf tooth removed as well.


He seems a lot happier, he was a little slow when I went out yesterday, but considering it was just a day after, Im not surprised, the dentist said that he would probably be sore, and not quite himself for a day or two. Im hoping that tomorrow he will be back to his normal self....as for the broom...my gosh, he just loves to play with things! lol



karebear444 said:


> Playing with the broom
> 
> Love the pick of him try to sweep the floor. He's cute in all his fuzzy glory! Just curious, how old is he? I just had a wolf tooth extracted from my mare last spring and she was 6 at the time. Her dentist was also shocked


Hah thank you! He will be 2yrs old April 11th. So hes still a baby, I had the dentist, and the vet check his teeth because he was acting like they were sore, wasnt eating things quite right, and was dropping food more that he ever had.....the final point to get his teeth checked it right after I had the bit in his mouth, and he was bucking, throwing his head, and just trying to get it off the entire time, which wasnt like him so....



Patriot said:


> With the kind of spring we're having that winter coat won't last much longer, mine are loosing it by the bucket loads. :shock:


Im surprised hes not loosing it like that yet, the weather here is crazy warm!



PaintHorseMares said:


> Our Cinnamon (that looks a lot like your Rodeo) who has the longest, shaggy winter coat of our mares, is always the last to shed. As of this morning, she is still hanging dearly on to that coat, hardly shedding at all yet.


Hes like that too, all of the other horses look like they are just about done, but this is Rodeo's first time not in the WV/Ohio area so Im thinking that may have something to do with it.



Saddlebag said:


> With our unseasonably warm temps both my horses are um...grey. They are laying down a lot in the mud to cool off. One is supposed to be a black and the other a bay. If someone would explain how to post a pic I have a hilarious one of the bay.


Omg! I thought I was just seeing things when I brought him in and he had grey/white all over him! lol



Dark Intentions said:


> Ikr? Plus I have allergies, so it's like two times worse.:/ Sometimes I'm like, should I just give you a whole body clip so I don't have to go through this, lol, but I'm like nahhh, I'll just live with it, lol.


Oh my, I couldnt imagine having allergies, that would just take it to a whole new level! Hope you make it through shedding season quickly and allergy free!, Well, as much as possible


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Uh-oh, someone's butt is growing too fast again! xD I'm right there with you though, Clyd is (finally) in a growth spurt as well and looks even worse. ahaha. Cowboy is such a handsome boy though, and theres a good chance that he could be as tall as 15.3 or even 16hh at this rate!

He's so cute when he's shedding though. If he wasn't standing next to your husband, I would of almost asked if he was a pony. He's as hairy as Sour is, and she's a mini!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Hahaha!! I told Huey that I was so tired of brushing mud and mud and more mud off - I wanted to stick him in a hot oven so that mud would harden up and I could just break it off him with a mallet. And he's got a big white blaze that is shedding and now he wants me to rub it *all* the time, and we get so many little white hairs pouring off him it looks like a snowstorm in the barn.

Love your boy's cute face!!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahah tell me about it! Bad part about today is that after I brushed him, I had to actually go into a store on my way back!! **** QUOTE]
> 
> Haha I go to the store in the evening all the time after having been at the barn. The way I see it, I had more fun for the past few hours than all those other women dolled up in dress clothes
> The past week or so I really had to reconsider, though, with multiple colors of shed horse hair all over me.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Uh-oh, someone's butt is growing too fast again! xD I'm right there with you though, Clyd is (finally) in a growth spurt as well and looks even worse. ahaha. Cowboy is such a handsome boy though, and theres a good chance that he could be as tall as 15.3 or even 16hh at this rate!
> 
> He's so cute when he's shedding though. If he wasn't standing next to your husband, I would of almost asked if he was a pony. He's as hairy as Sour is, and she's a mini!


I was riding this AM on a back street I came acrossed a horse that's looked just like rodeo same markings.
no way right. 
If ypu see hoofprints up a dirt road thats was me.
Hek where I live everything is a dirtroad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a handsome fella . I'm very fortunate that we have had nice weather the past few weeks, plus blankets all winter, so the horses aren't really shedding all that bad .


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Uh-oh, someone's butt is growing too fast again! xD I'm right there with you though, Clyd is (finally) in a growth spurt as well and looks even worse. ahaha. Cowboy is such a handsome boy though, and theres a good chance that he could be as tall as 15.3 or even 16hh at this rate!
> 
> He's so cute when he's shedding though. If he wasn't standing next to your husband, I would of almost asked if he was a pony. He's as hairy as Sour is, and she's a mini!


It is! He seems to even out, and then get all out of whack again and again ahhah. But yes....he gets so hairy! He gets a little bit of feathering going on, hah, which I think is adorable. Cant wait until he is all done shedding though!



ThursdayNext said:


> Hahaha!! I told Huey that I was so tired of brushing mud and mud and more mud off - I wanted to stick him in a hot oven so that mud would harden up and I could just break it off him with a mallet. And he's got a big white blaze that is shedding and now he wants me to rub it *all* the time, and we get so many little white hairs pouring off him it looks like a snowstorm in the barn.
> 
> Love your boy's cute face!!


Hah oh my gosh tell me about it! I went out and gave Rodeo a full groom yesterday, went back out today and its as if hes been out there for weeks untouched! lol....thank you though!



outnabout said:


> csimkunas6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah tell me about it! Bad part about today is that after I brushed him, I had to actually go into a store on my way back!! **** QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my, I couldnt imagine having allergies, that would just take it to a whole new level! Hope you make it through shedding season quickly and allergy free!, Well, as much as possible


Yeah, it's pretty ruff, lol. So far the shedding season has been somewhat kind to me, so far I'm not sneezing or have watery eyes, just trouble breathing in all the dust.:-|


----------

